# 1st catering job?



## nosworthy (Jan 2, 2009)

How do? At work recently I was asked by one of the carers if I 'moonlighted' and did private functions. She has her daughter's first birthday/christening coming up and needs the catering done for roughly 60 people. She'd have done it herself but she wants to enjoy the day rather than be running aroung sorting food out.

I said I'd look into it and get back to her.

After our brief conversation I picked up she wants pretty simple stuff, not too expensive.

So far, in mind, I've got a load of sandwitches (3/4 big trays), a big bowl of salad, big bowl of pasta, a couple of large quiches (one veg/one with meat), a fair few pizettes, homemade sausage rolls, a couple of cheesecakes, tray of gingerbread people (decorated for the kids), vol-au-vents (meat & vegetarian) and a cheese board selection.

I'll need to have all of this prepared the day before/the morning of the party and transport it through to the party.

I need to buy the trays, serving utensils, bowls etc.

If anyone has any tips or suggestions that will help this run as smoothly as possible it'd be greatly appreciated.

Cheers.


----------



## bbally (Jan 2, 2005)

Get a contract signed.

Get paid upfront.

If this person is in the industry, really get paid upfront first.

People in the industry are hardest to work for cause they know your profit and resent it.

Other than that this is an easy gig. Have fun.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

welcome nosworthy....bbally's advice is spot on. Looks like a pretty extensive menu, not complicated but certainly time consuming.....especially the decorated gingerbread people.


----------



## nosworthy (Jan 2, 2009)

Cheers fellas. I'm a cook in a retirement home and the cateree is a carer, so she doesn't work in the business. After looking into it through today I'll have a proper chat with her about what she needs, basically she said 'See what you can think of'. I've got some fancier ideas in mind and will put them to her but I reckon she'll want it cheap and cheerful.

Hoping it goes well as she says there's plenty of dos coming up with her family that are available, dependant on this one.

We won't have contracts for this, it's just a side project. Will see how it pans out and think about setting a small business up if all goes well.

Keep the advice coming


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Your on the pro site, most of us have been in your shoes.....having in writing what the agreement between you and your caree makes sense. Does not have to be formal just:

date of party
client's name, address, contact info

time of drop off
# of guests


Then what you are providing.......include how it will show up, ie as in are they on platters, or in boxes....are they decorated disposable platters etc...

What they are paying, when and how.

You don't have to sign it, but you should go over it with your customer. That way there is less chance of there being any misunderstandings.


----------

